# Owner of new USP Compact .40S&W! Question!



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I just put down my last payment on a brand new USP Compact .40S&W. I'm interested in getting some rail lighting and/or laser module for the gun, being that it'll primarily be used by myself or my family for home defense. For the range I'll leave it home but I want something that's rugged and reliable "just in case"... Can anyone give me any recommendations?

Also, I couldn't decide between the H&K USPC or a Sig P229 Equinox... So should I buy them both? I know it's really an opinion but I'm curious to see what people would say. =)

Thanks in advance,
Mark~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have one in 9mm and love it.

Now, I prev had a fullsize USP, but the grip was too big for my hands. The compact grip is smaller. However, it took me a while to stop shooting low with the gun.

I don't have this problem with any other gun - so at first, I thought the sights were off. I finally sandbagged the gun - and it was right on target. So, I knew it was me.

Whenever I let someone new shoot my USPc, they have the same issue. For whatever reason - it is very easy to tilt the gun as you pull the trigger.

It took me 800-1000 shots to shot doing this.

I have nearly 4000 rounds thru the gun now. I shoot it pretty well. But, it took time to get over that. So if ya start out shooting low - U can beat it if you practice.

As for the Equinox - I think that has a 4" barrel, right? The USPc is sub 4" - so that means a shorter sight radius...

Personally, I'd still rather have the HK.

I think the GG&G rail is the best - but it is the more expensive. As for lights - The TRL 1 is nice. And if ya want a laser on the light - the TRL2. U WILL need a rail before you can use typical lights, however. Otherwise U are stuck with super expensive HK only lights and lasers.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Shipwreck, 

I appreciate the feedback. I haven't shot the USPc at all yet due to the laws in the particular state I live in. Let's just say I have the extreme misfortune of living... Oh hell, I'll just say it... New Jersey. The only autos I have become proficient shooting have been a Smith & Wesson Model 5906 (.40 cal) and a Model 659 (9mm). 

The H&K felt the best in my hand, it felt very sturdy and I have read little to no bad reviews of their handguns. Also, at the gun store I purchased it at, the gentlemen (who I am now good friends with) said that in all 30 years of his business, H&K has probably been the only firearm manufacturer he's never had to send a weapon back to...

Thanks for the insight on the rail accessories, I'll look into them. Although, I was under the impression that H&K didn't manufacture lights and lasers.

Regards~


----------

